# Problem mit Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 64Bit



## MrSniperPhil (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich hab aufm alten Lappi meiner Mutter Ubuntu 6.06 LTS in der 64Bit-Version draufgespielt (da da n Athlon64 verbaut is)...
Jetz kommt beim Start immer folgendes (s. Bild)...
Danach gehts nicht mehr weiter...
Was tun??
MfG
Bezeichnung des Lappis: Fujitsu-Siemens' 64-bit Amilo A1630


----------



## Ezio (6. Juli 2011)

Was willst du mit 6.06? Nimm mal die aktuelle Version


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juli 2011)

Für ältere HW wäre sowas wie Xubuntu oder Lubuntu vllt besser geeignet, das futtert weniger RAM.


----------



## Ezio (6. Juli 2011)

Auf meinem A64 3500+ mit 1GB RAM läuft das normale 11.04 auch recht gut, sogar mit Compiz-Effekten.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juli 2011)

Vllt is es aber auch en Notebook mit nur 512 oder 256MB RAM un da wirds für Ubuntu schon etwas knapper


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Juli 2011)

Hi, danke für die Antworten...
Ich hab die nur genommen, da ich die grade rumfliegen hatte...
RAM: 1Gb --> 11.04 geht??
Ich hab nochn Tipp aus nem anderen Forum bekommen, mal auf IDE umstellen...
Ich berichte weiter...
MfG
PS: @NCphalon: Bist du im Modernboard vertreten/heißt du dort derMichi???


----------



## Ezio (6. Juli 2011)

1 GB reicht locker, es läuft auch mit 512 MB. Bei Ubuntu ist die neueste Version i.d.R. die schnellste, also nimm nur 11.04 
Du kannst dir auch Linux Mint ansehen, hat ein reines Gnome 2 ohne Unity und du kommst einfacher an proprietäte Sofrware


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2011)

Genau. Ubuntu ist in Sachen RAM sehr sparsam


----------



## NCphalon (7. Juli 2011)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> PS: @NCphalon: Bist du im Modernboard vertreten/heißt du dort derMichi???


 
Ne, wenn ich irgendwo vertreten bin dann nur als NCphalon, Babuddl oder ATIst^^


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Juli 2011)

@Ezio: Danke, dann muss ich wieder Downloaden...
@NCphalon: War nur das gleiche Bild...
MfG
PS: Ich berichte weiter...


----------



## Olli1607 (7. Juli 2011)

Muss mich meinen VOrrednern anschliessen, nimm n anderen Desktop z.B. Xfce (offizelle Ubuntu Variante Xubuntu) oder lxde (kommt als lubuntu oder so).
Das normale Gnome macht eher spass mit 3d effekte aus und standard desktop, also nicht der unity mist (mir gefällts halt nicht)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Juli 2011)

So, heute n bischen rumprobiert, versucht 11.04 zu installieren...
Zu 6.06: Mit acpi=off in Grub versucht, damit bleibt er aber direkt davor stehen und geht nich weiter...
Auch mit noacpi und acpi=disabled versucht, nichts...
11.04 lääst sich gar nicht erst installieren, der zeigt zuerst, dass er  zu wenig RAM hat, dann kommt nur n blinkender Balken oben links, dabei  bleibts dann auch...
MfG


----------



## Ezio (8. Juli 2011)

wie viel RAM hast du denn?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Juli 2011)

1Gb (DDR 1 SO-Dim)
MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Juli 2011)

1 GiB RAM reicht für Ubuntu 11.04 dicke. (Das ist die Version, die per default die Netbook-Version installiert – und Netbooks haben selten mehr RAM.) Der Fehler muss wo anders liegen. (Bugs im BIOS oder so…) Wäre interessant zu wissen, was für ein MoBo du einsetzen willst.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Juli 2011)

Naja, am Bios hab ich nix gemacht...
Wäre es möglich, dass mir das einer von euch macht (gegen Bezahlung)?
Die Läden bei mir haben keine Ahnung von Linux...
Naja, wenn 1GiB Ram reicht, warum zeigt er mir den Ram-Riegel und son lustiges Männchen an?
MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Juli 2011)

Nichts am BIOS gemacht haben, bedeutet ja nicht, dass dein BIOS keine Bugs hat. (Wäre ja toll, wenn Software keine Bugs htte, wenn man nichts dran macht…)

Direkte Hilfe auch am Gerät kann man in vielen Städten bei lokalen „Linux User Groups“ bekommen. (Manchmal tarnen die sich als „Ubuntu-Stammtisch“ oder ähnlich, aber es läuft auf das selbe hinaus.) Es wäre eine Option, mal zu gucken, ob es so etwas auch in deiner Nähe gibt. Du hast uns aber immer noch nicht gesagt, was für ein Board du hast, vielleicht geht es auch ohne deinen Rechner irgendwohin zu schleppen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Board is ja das Prob, da ich nich rausfinden kann, welches das is..
Der Lappi is dieser hier: Widescreen-Notebook mit 64 Bit: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo A1630 Widescreen | Seite 2 | Notebooks | Mobile Business | ZDNet.de
Ich schau mal nach ner Gruppe hier in Nürnberg...
MfG
€dit: Das Board hat anscheinend die Bezeichnung 258KA0von Uniwill...


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Juli 2011)

Das verlinkte Datenblatt hat schon etwas weitergeholfen. Ne tolle neue Idee habe ich aber noch nicht. Vielleicht guckst du mal, ob der Ram tatsächlich vollständig erkannt wird. Dazu kannst du beim Start von der Ubuntu-CD den Memtest aufrufen. Zur Sicherheit könntest du ihn auch mehrfach durchlaufen lassen – aber eigentlich reicht es schon, wenn du die 1024MiB angezeigt bekommst.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Juli 2011)

Die wurden immer vollständig angezeigt (unter 6.06), bei 11.04 komme ich gar nich ins Menue...
MfG


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Juli 2011)

So, mit der Alternate-CD komm ich ins Menü, aber egal mit welchen Einstellungen bleibt der Bildschirm bis auf den Cursor oben links schwarz...
MfG


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Juli 2011)

Bei mir in der Umgebung hats auch nix gescheites...
Kann ichs bei dir machen lassen, Bauer??
MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich würde nichts versprechen wollen – und habe  die nächsten Wochen leider keine Zeit dafür. Wenn du bis August warten magst, könnte ich mir das Laptop mal anschauen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Juli 2011)

Gerne, hauptsache es funzt dann wieder...
MfG


----------

